# My new tool belt Stinks



## Racer2007 (Jan 13, 2011)

I just bought a new Leather tool belt because my old one got lost in my recent move and the new belt Stinks really bad.
I left the belt in my room overnight and was almost sick to my stomach the next morning from the smell. I took it outside and hung it in the sun and am hoping that will air it out and get rid of the smell.
But if that doesn't work does any one have a good way to get rid of the smell so I can bring it back inside ? I have heard you can use a vinegar and water mix to help but don't know if that will help or if it would be bad for the leather.

Thanks


----------



## John Smith_inFL (Dec 15, 2017)

leather - canvas - nylon ???

I would treat it like an old pair of stinky sneakers or pet odors in carpet.









do you have a bag of BBQ charcoal briquets ? put the belt inside the bag for a couple of days.
I would not be afraid of harming the leather with liquids. I don't know it for a fact, but, I have heard,
that some construction workers actually work in the rain and their tool belts get wet. (just a rumor, of course).

after you get it deodorized, rub some Neatsfoot Oil on the leather parts.

or - return it to the store for exchange.

my favorite tool bag was a vintage model from the '60s . . . all leather bags with rivets and a nice
leather belt. I hung it in my tool shed where (unbeknownst to me) some flying squirrels had taken up residence.
the little varmints chewed it up something terrible to the point it was useless.
I have yet to look for another one as my construction days are over. (but would be nice to pass one to my grandson).
real leather just looks natural in the construction zone - vs nylon and canvas.

.


----------



## lew (Feb 13, 2008)

Leather or fabric?

Fabric- washing machine
Leather- making it wet will probably make it smell worse. I like your sun and air solution.


----------



## Racer2007 (Jan 13, 2011)

Thanks , we will see how the Sun and Air work's on it but right now I can smell it from at least 10 feet away even outside. The charcoal idea might work since it is used to remove smells and other stuff from water and also used in some air filters. We will see.


----------



## Racer2007 (Jan 13, 2011)

Well it still Stinks real bad so I e-mailed the Manufacture customer service to ask them what to do to it. Will see if I get a response and if not I guess I will take it back to Home Depot for a refund or exchange for a different brand.


----------



## MrUnix (May 18, 2012)

Not sure if it will work, but coffee works great to remove odors from stuff. It's a trick I learned from a contractor down in South Florida after hurricane Andrew. If it can remove the smells from a refrigerator that has been without electricity for a month, it can't be too bad 

Cheers,
Brad


----------



## Racer2007 (Jan 13, 2011)

I think I will wait to see what they have to say before I try anything other than fresh air and sunshine just so they can't say I messed it up to much for a replacement.


----------



## John Smith_inFL (Dec 15, 2017)

coffee ??
how would you use it as an odor neutralizer ?

my experience with coffee is that it actually "promotes" mold growth.
if the perked grounds are left in a coffee maker longer than 5 days it will mold.
if the perked coffee is left in the pot longer than 5 days, it will mold.
if the unperked grinds are left in a wet paper bag longer than 5 days, it will mold.
if you pack cocaine in coffee grounds, the drug dogs will find it. (yes, I know this for a fact).

Brad - please shed some light on this one.

.


----------



## MrUnix (May 18, 2012)

They just bought the cheapest coffee they could find and spread it around. I believe it was put in a plastic bowl(s) in the fridge, and just thrown around the edge of the rooms of the house pretty liberally. Within hours, it had absorbed the funky smells completely.

Cheers,
Brad


----------

